# WSM questions



## 007bond-jb (Dec 29, 2010)

The wife got me a 18in WSM for Xmass, Never used one before or paid much attention to questions from others about them. I'm gonna break her in on NYD.

1 Do yall line the bottom of the smoker with foil?

2 How much sand do I put in the water pan?

3 What is the rule of thumb on the vents? Top, Fully open & adjust temp with bottom vents?

4 Why do the instructions read "Add paraffin cubes to the coals to help start em"? 
 & they say pork butt cook time is 8 to 10hrs? WTF? 2.5 per lb is what I thought or till the bone will twist easily. 

5 Will the smoker really hold temp for over a ovenite cook, say 12 hours?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 29, 2010)

JB,

I* DO NOT* line the bottom of the smoker with foil...that's where the ash is going to fall, right?  

If you are doing sand, fill it 2/3 of the way full with playground sand (it is sanatized)

Top vent _always_ 100% open

*DISREGARD THE OWNERS AMNAUAL--THROW IT OUT AND ASK QUESTIONS HERE!!*   

Depending on outside temps...it will *EASILY *go for 12hrs...I have gone 18hrs before with some coal leftover!


----------



## john pen (Dec 29, 2010)

1.  I dont. I use water in the pan and line that with foil for easy cleanup..
2.  Its a water pan, not a sand pan.. Dont know the answer to that
3.  yes
4.  cause people are stupid
5.  I usually figure on 12 hrs for a but or brisket cook
6.  Ive gotten twelve, but if your running wide open, Id say more like 8. Then just add a little charcoal to add more time.. Definitely overnight. It is the proverbial set it and forget it.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 29, 2010)

Got it, Thanks Guys


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2010)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Got it, Thanks Guys



JB couple words of advice from me, even though you've already taught me everything I know.

1. Use two firebricks in the water pan.  Sand will work as well as Greg stated, but he firebricks are easier to deal with in my opinion.
2.  For your first couple of cooks, use briquettes and do so until you get to know your cooker.  Some burn hot, some burn cold, some leak more than others, some are tight.  If you see smoke billowing out of every crack and crevice, don't worry about it.  After 10 or so cooks, you will get build up that will help with these issues.  But don' worry abou making it airtight, just learn from your cooks how much your bottom vents are open from the get go.  If it burns hot, the first couple of cooks, the next cook you will need to close your bottom vents more and sooner.
3.  Once you get the hang of cooking with briquettes and you can control your temps, buy an extra charcoal grate and switch to lump. Cross hatch the two grates to keep the smaller pieces from falling through.  Lump will give you about 2 cups of ashe after it's burnt, compared to most briquettes.

John, sissy's use water in the pan.  Grow up and be a big boy and live life on the edge!  Water sucks more than Puff.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll add.... don't make adjustments too often. It'll take 10-15 minutes for the cooker to "adjust" to your "adjustment. I usually nudge one bottom vent down (say if it's running hot)...wait 15 minutes and then look at the pit temp.


----------



## john pen (Dec 29, 2010)

JB.. Your first few cooks will run hot till you knock the shine off the inside.

Larry, do you just put two bricks in the pan ? I just happen to have a few fire bricks and that would be easier to deal with then water. I dont use sand because my WSM travels quite a bit and I see that being a bad thing, but bricks might work.


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 29, 2010)

Also only light a handful of briquettes to get your fire going.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Boy..sounds like you musta been a good Boy to get that nice new man toy. I dont own one but know all about it of course Use water in the pan and find yourself some Ozark Oak charcoal to fire it up. Get yourself a 55 gal barrel with one solid end to fit down over the top of it. That be the insulator (if needed..most times you dont need it sometimes you do..depends on the weather) and the place where you keep it when not in use. Handles mounted directly below the top barrel ring comes in real handy cuz it do get hot in the insulated mode. Drill a few small diameter holes around the top edge of the barrel so it dont collect rainwater. If you got a stout North Wind or a Tornado with sideways cold rain cook in the barrel. Sit the bottom of the barrel up on a few bricks or rocks so to give it a few inches to draw air from the bottom. Don't use any Cherry Wood. Hope this helps. Happy cooking. 

bigwheel


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 29, 2010)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> The wife got me a 18in WSM for Xmass, Never used one before or paid much attention to questions from others about them. I'm gonna break her in on NYD.
> 
> 1 Do yall line the bottom of the smoker with foil?
> 
> ...



Hi JB.  

1.  no.  
2.  I put ceramic briquettes and heavy duty foil the top.  The foil creates a pool for any drippings.  Easily replaced.  
3.  Top always open.  I put bottom vents at 2:00, 6:00, 10:00.  A regular smoke works at the 6:00 open.  If it creeps up I close it slightly.  Hot smokes all 3 open, or 2 open.  If it ain't getting up to temp, I open the 2:00 a bit until she fires up.  
4.  No clue.  I didn't write the instructions.  I start with a self-lighting propane torch, sometimes through the bottom front vent when fully assembled and loaded with lump/smoke wood.  Use a thermometer, boy.  See my last vid as well.  
5.  I have to reload with lump, but with briquettes I didn't have to.  Lump burns faster and has more air space in it, so I can expect to get 8 hours our of Royal Oak.  When re-charging, I take off the top shelf, lift the midsection off, put on ground.  Reload, then rebuild.  Takes maybe 2 minutes.  But, second burn has heat on the bottom, so it can get hot quickly.  I use minion method first time around.  I pack the bottom ring.  

For cleaning, I have an oblong bucket that catches ashes perfectly.  Easy clean up.  

BUT...I do have a question for the group.  How to best clean the grates after using.  I usually fire up my Napoleon to burn them clean, but that makes a mess of my Napoleon and it's a bit of a pain.  I'm looking for a better method, maybe some oven cleaner sprayed onto them and into some cellophane for an hour, then rinse.  

Any ideas?

Oh and I've never needed any insulation or wind protection.  Just played with bottom vents to open a second one up to increase temp a bit.  And my deck is windy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2010)

john pen said:
			
		

> JB.. Your first few cooks will run hot till you knock the shine off the inside.
> 
> Larry, do you just put two bricks in the pan ? I just happen to have a few fire bricks and that would be easier to deal with then water. I dont use sand because my WSM travels quite a bit and I see that being a bad thing, but bricks might work.



Yes John, 2 firebricks side by side, then foil the pan.  Your travels are an exact example of what I was referring too!


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 29, 2010)

Actually, that's a good point.  Do something greasy and take her up hot so you de-shine the insides.  Heh.  

JB make a video on what you do.  I know one person who is getting an 18 in the Spring so I'm sure it would be a great instructional video.  

Another tip:  I use a gardening trowel for both cleaning out the smoker, and to arrange charcoal.  It's a big help.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> Actually, that's a good point.  Do something greasy and take her up hot so you de-shine the insides.  Heh.
> 
> JB make a video on what you do.  I know one person who is getting an 18 in the Spring so I'm sure it would be a great instructional video.
> 
> Another tip:  I use a gardening trowel for both cleaning out the smoker, and to arrange charcoal.  It's a big help.



Rich, please remove that pic and post immediately..........I immediately think of Steven Raichelin when I see shitt like that.  Buy a Billy Bar and tell them I sent you.  Good grate cleaner and multipurpose grill smoking tool.  If I ever see you post a Paula Dean looking trowl again I'll shoot Puff.


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 29, 2010)

I think you mistook me, Mr. Bucket.  I meant for the ashes in the bottom after the fire is out.  I don't know who Raichelin is.  

I will be getting 2 of these for my units.  They sell them here in Canada at Ontario Gas BBQ.  

How do you use a Billy Bar for smoking?  It just scrapes grates.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> I think you mistook me, Mr. Bucket.  I meant for the ashes in the bottom after the fire is out.  I don't know who Raichelin is.
> 
> I will be getting 2 of these for my units.  They sell them here in Canada at Ontario Gas BBQ.
> 
> How do you use a Billy Bar for smoking?  It just scrapes grates.



Not knowing who Raichelin is, is a HUGE benefit on your pate

The Billy Bar is great for cleaning grates, spinning he grate and stoking and moving he coals around.  When you're done and the ashes are cool, put them in a flat rate box and send them to Puff.......he hasn't seen ashes in a bit........electricity bill on the other hand........


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey boy just lay them grates direct on the fire for a while hold em with your pliers and give them a wire brushing. That clean and sterilize em up good. I would not invest in gardening tools previously owned by Steven Raichelein. That rich boy done wrote a 10 dollar book on how to cook beer can chicken. Now aint that a hoot?

bigwheel


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 29, 2010)

Directly on what fire?  After my WSM is done, the fire goes out.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 30, 2010)

The reason they tell you to use parafin cubes is because Weber sells them. Get a chimney.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 30, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> The reason they tell you to use parafin cubes is because Weber sells them. Get a chimney.



I got a chimney, Thanks for all the tips, I'm ready to some smoke butt


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 30, 2010)

Well ok just lay the grates over the part that gets hot. That should work. Supposing hot air also rises in Canada eh?

bigwheel




			
				BeeRich said:
			
		

> Directly on what fire?  After my WSM is done, the fire goes out.


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 30, 2010)

No I just pay attention to the kitchen when the smoke is done.  I also don't want to take apart my smoker when it's fully lit when I don't have to.  Don't want to burn the house down.  No snow in Toronto, yet it's all the way down the East Coast of US of America.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2010)

Use a torch, chimneys and parafin cubes are for Puffs.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Rich I think we are walking separate paths together. Try this strategy. Next time you cook leave the grates crudded up (That crud is a very cheap and effective rust preventer). When it come time to cook next time just lay the grates over your charcoal or chunks or whutever fuel mix you got whupped it...then put a fire in the hole. As with Mr. Bucket head I spank mine with a propane flame thrower sorta like my Uncle Jim used to flush out the Japs on Iwo Jima cept his run on Ethyl gasoline and Ivory Snow. After the fire has heated up good and the crud has been propaly burnt to a crisp pull the racks using pliers and scrape them down good then squirt with some Pam and reassemble the contraption you be ready to rumble. Repeat the process ad infinitum. Si si? 

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 30, 2010)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1ojm7fwr]The reason they tell you to use parafin cubes is because Weber sells them. Get a chimney.



I got a chimney, Thanks for all the tips, I'm ready to some smoke butt [/quote:1ojm7fwr]

No BOY... you gotz you a "chimbley". 

But...ditch that cheap one, and get a Weber. I went through 2 of the kind you have in the time I've had my Weber Chimney.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 31, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> But...ditch that cheap one, and get a Weber. I went through 2 of the kind you have in the time I've had my Weber Chimney.



It is amazing how well the Weber "chimbley" works and how long it lasts as compared to the Wally World version.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 1, 2011)

john pen said:
			
		

> JB.. Your first few cooks will run hot till you knock the shine off the inside.
> 
> Larry, do you just put two bricks in the pan ? I just happen to have a few fire bricks and that would be easier to deal with then water. I dont use sand because my WSM travels quite a bit and I see that being a bad thing, but bricks might work.




Shit Yeah it's running hot! I got all 3 bottom vents just barley cracked open, outside temp is about 70, lite breeze & it's at 300. I may have spray down with the water hose...


----------



## BeeRich (Jan 1, 2011)

Just pop one open.  Close the back 2.  HNY JB and Mrs. JB.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 1, 2011)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":2dqyx02r]JB.. Your first few cooks will run hot till you knock the shine off the inside.
> 
> Larry, do you just put two bricks in the pan ? I just happen to have a few fire bricks and that would be easier to deal with then water. I dont use sand because my WSM travels quite a bit and I see that being a bad thing, but bricks might work.




Shit Yeah it's running hot! I got all 3 bottom vents just barley cracked open, outside temp is about 70, lite breeze & it's at 300. I may have spray down with the water hose...[/quote:2dqyx02r]

300 degrees is fine, WTF are you worried about?  Won't make a difference.


----------



## BeeRich (Jan 1, 2011)

That's the temperature in Louisiana.  it's 10'C in Toronto.  Flood warnings for Southern Ontario.  Too warm.  Blame it on BP.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 1, 2011)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> That's the temperature in Louisiana.  it's 10'C in Toronto.  Flood warnings for Southern Ontario.  Too warm.  Blame it on BP.


 
Rich, that would be important if anyone gave a shit about Canada........


----------



## BeeRich (Jan 1, 2011)

PART DELETED

Ya that might been a bit off-side.  Funny, but off-side.    

Anyway, you guys love Canadians.  We're the big country up North.


----------



## Griff (Jan 1, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Rich, that would be important if anyone gave a shit about Canada........



Larry, I give a shit about Canadians -- us northern guys stick together.  Unlike you squabbling guys down south (Larry and JB come to mind).


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 1, 2011)

Well Boy quit listening to these yankees and put some water in da pan. Thats why they call it the water pan. Don't make me come down there. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## BeeRich (Jan 2, 2011)

---------------------


----------



## Justaguy (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you just broke the only rule.


----------



## BeeRich (Jan 2, 2011)

So back to bashing Canada then?


----------



## Justaguy (Jan 2, 2011)

I got no problem with Canada and I'm not trying to start shit, I'm just saying you broke one of the only rules and Rempe would be justified in kicking your ass off.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 2, 2011)

OHHHH shitn They fell apart when I tried to pick up them butts. Mrs JB said they came out best I ever made, melt in yer mouth... 


THANKS EVERYBOY!!!!. I made a 2 videos & will post em later/with pics


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 2, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Justaguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr Bucket, Please don't git banned from this site too/also. 


I don't know why, but it's fun to pick on A Larry Wolfe


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow Boy sounds good. Fine job as usual. Put some Zydeco on the sound track. 

bigwheel



			
				007bond-jb said:
			
		

> OHHHH shitn They fell apart when I tried to pick up them butts. Mrs JB said they came out best I ever made, melt in yer mouth...
> 
> 
> THANKS EVERYBOY!!!!. I made a 2 videos & will post em later/with pics


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 2, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Justaguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BeeRich just a had a little hissy fit again. Some folks are WAY to sensitive around here!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2011)

I wish I would have seen this earlier but it sounds like you did good Boy.


----------

